# Theraphosinae spec. "Panama"



## Stonerain (Mar 12, 2013)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks like it could be an Ami spp.


----------



## c.h.esteban (Mar 13, 2013)

in this species, the spermathecea is far away from the special ami-shape and i cant find the modified typ I hairs, which are typical for ami.

bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 16, 2013)

It is beautiful and I want one haha


----------



## Philth (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't seen one of these in person yet, but are the colors off in the pic?  It seems very orange as the others pics I've seen are more a pink/magenta color.  Do they vary in color, or is it just close to a molt or something?

Later, Tom

---------- Post added 03-16-2013 at 04:56 PM ----------

Like this one for example.


----------



## Stonerain (Mar 17, 2013)

hi, 
 it seems to me that this is the normal color. al lot of people use more color inside a picture (photoshop e.g.) so that a spider shows more spectacular.
but yes, after molting the color is more intensiv than showing in my picture


----------



## Stonerain (Apr 2, 2013)

ok...a little bit more intensive in the color when fresh molted....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stonerain (Feb 10, 2014)

1.0 going adult....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LILPH1LL (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow theyre nice! 


Phill


----------

